# BBC Sports Personality - Poll



## Penquin

It has been suggested that we should start a poll over who MHF subscribers would choose as the BBC Sports Personality of the Year (2012).

There are twelve names to choose from. You may only choose ONE name.

This poll will run for 10 days and, of course is of absolutely no significance - it is just a bit of fun.....

thanks for participating,

may the best person win, whoever he or she is...... :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Dave


site admin edit - moved to Sport forum, and stickied :wink:


----------



## rayc

Can you add a 'none of the above' box please?


----------



## Penquin

Not really Ray - if you don't like any of the 12 then don't vote as they are the only choices the BBC has given us........

but as you have asked so nicely, I will try - just for you........

The answer is "No" 'cos it will not allow me to edit it as someone had already posted and chosen their choice on the poll..... (I presume......)


Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild

The key word, surely, is " personality " ??


----------



## SNandJA

ThursdaysChild said:


> The key word, surely, is " personality " ??


I thought that as well which is why I mentioned Nicola Adams in the other thread!
Steve

Previous topic thread


----------



## Fatalhud

How the hell did Andy Murray sneak in there :? :? 
And when was Golf a Sport :wink: :wink: 
Bradley all the way for me

Alan H


----------



## wakk44

Fatalhud said:


> .........Bradley all the way for me
> 
> Alan H


Me too,they have all done fantastically well in their own fields but to be the first British winner of the toughest event in the world is something very special.

To do it in the current climate of cycling doping revelations whilst remaining clean makes winning the Tour de France even more remarkable,well done Bradley.


----------



## 96299

There can only be one - Wiggo, Wiggo, Wiggo 8) 

Steve


----------



## motormouth

Bradley for me, but so many others also deserve to win it, Jessica, Mo, Ellie or Ben.
Most of them also have personalities which is unusual.
Team event to go to the rowers.
Overseas to go to the Bolt.


----------



## bognormike

wiggo is out in front!


team choice for me would be the whole GB olympic team (not Team GB!)


----------



## moblee

Elli Simmonds


----------



## tubbytuba

I liked Gary Linekers comments on the whole 'personality' thing.
He said of course it's not all about personality, sporting achievement has to be a major factor, but it's always been called Sports Personality of the Year so they are not going to change it now, just like 'Match of the day' used to be - A 'match' - and now it's every match.

Also liked Claire Baldings comments on breakfast telly this morning, that she thinks it's particular events/athletes that touch/move you (emotionally), it's all very personal to each of us (apart from the odd misery that should really give these threads a miss :wink: )

I would love to see (and could make an argument for) any one of the shortlist win. But my vote goes to Wiggo for the enormity of his achievement (s) and the whole Wiggo mania thing that went on for the couple of weeks from him winning the tour to him winning the first GB gold at the games.
Looking forward to the programme for the review of what has been a spectacular sporting year.
Steve.


----------



## Telbell

For me the biggest "Personality" is Mo. He's a hoot when interviewed. 

And as he's a great "Sports"man- he has to be the winner surely? :wink:


----------



## ThursdaysChild

As none of us is competent to make any distinction between the quality or magnitude of each of the sporting achievements, they must all be placed on an equal platform.
Selection, therefore, can only be made in accordance with the name of the game - personality. And that can only be subjective, so the winner will be the one who would be the most welcome in the homes of most electors.


----------



## Telbell

> As none of us is competent to make any distinction between the quality or magnitude of each of the sporting achievements, they must all be placed on an equal platform.
> Selection, therefore, can only be made in accordance with the name of the game - personality. And that can only be subjective, so the winner will be the one who would be the most welcome in the homes of most electors.


 :lol: :lol:

Have you told the BBC that?


----------



## Fatalhud

ThursdaysChild said:


> As none of us is competent to make any distinction between the quality or magnitude of each of the sporting achievements, they must all be placed on an equal platform.
> Selection, therefore, can only be made in accordance with the name of the game - personality. And that can only be subjective, so the winner will be the one who would be the most welcome in the homes of most electors.


That explains why Ryan Giggs won it the other year :lol: :lol:

Alan H


----------



## Fatalhud

Telbell said:


> For me the biggest "Personality" is Mo. He's a hoot when interviewed.
> 
> And as he's a great "Sports"man- he has to be the winner surely? :wink:


The main issue I have with mo, is that bloody MoBot he was conned into doing, 
It ain't cool and makes him look like a prat, He is the best at what he does and didn't need a naff gimmick :evil: :evil:

Alan H


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Tel

Yore avin a laff !

Since when did the BBC listen to anyone ? It's all in the name - they do the broadcasting and our duty is to listen.


----------



## Spacerunner

ThursdaysChild said:


> And that can only be subjective, so the winner will be the one who would be the most welcome in the homes of most electors.


Which I why I voted for the delightful Jessica.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

This year, it will be difficult to choose.

If Bradley hadn't achieved what he did (and in a sport where banned substances have been a problem for many years) I would have voted for Ellie, as she is a superb inspiration for everyone with any form of disability.

But Wiggo has done something quite outstanding for Great Britain, and I voted for him.


----------



## Penquin

Just a reminder that there are still a couple of days left to vote on here for the person YOU believe should be chosen.....

I think most of us are aware of most of the people who have been nominated, so come on it's time to vote.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

As an avid cycling follower, it would be natural for me to vote Wiggo, however, He has NO personality, he was not the best cyclist, he had to be 'dragged' up mountains by Froome and he was cosseted for the Whole of the Tour de France by they 8 other riders.

I voted for Mo, who individually was the BEST.

Also Mo has personality by the truckload. (just ignore the stupid Mobot :lol: )

tony


----------



## ob1

Tony - you must know that no one individual can win the Tour on his own these days, unless drugged up to the eyeballs that is. It is pre-planned, and always has been, which of any team will go for the 'win' depending on their capabilities and all the others are there to support him. In this case it was Wiggo. He was clearly the best all-round performer and duly did the business. 

Next years tour is set up to favour the climbers. Wiggo is clearly not the best of these which is why the Sky team will probably choose Froome as the leader and Wiggo will be expected to return the favour and support him. Good tactics I call it, as it was this year. 

Ron


----------



## Penquin

At present it does look as if Yachting is sinking without trace in the ratings........

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

Why the order with Wiggo first Dave? Why not alfabetical?

Dick


----------



## Penquin

Simple answer - that was the order they were announced on "The One Show" - I was trying hard to get them in the thread a.s.a.p. - I would have preferred them to be alfabetikal but once it was done it would not allow me to edit it at all.......

I couldn't even put in a ""None of these" option which I was asked for very early on.....

Maybe the Beeb has deliberately given them out like that because they wish to bias the vote - there now that's going to put the cat amongst the pigeons and provoke responses....

but that is the only reason why they are in that order....

Dave


----------



## ob1

Could be that it follows the betting order. Wiggins is two-to-one ON after all.
Ron


----------



## john56

No Lance Armstrong on the list then?


----------



## anjasola

Wiggo for me .......... some woefull winners in past years.

Ryan Giggs for one.


----------

